# WHYY DT 12 Philly down-- rescan needed



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

found this on AVS but didnt research it independently. I wonder if it will help my non night reception now going a bit lower on UHF?:

Reception Alert!

Please be advised that WHYY-DT will be off the air beginning mid-day Monday, 10/16 for 2-3 days for technical changes. When the station returns to the air, WHYY-DT will be operating on UHF Channel 50 at the same power and antenna location.

To receive WHYY-DT off-air, you will need to rescan your DTV receiver or enter the new channel 50 location into your preset channel memory. This channel change has been authorized by the FCC to enable WHYY to test prototype convertors and other advanced technical components.

Our apologies for the service interuption. We are working with Comcast to hopefully continue the digital service on Comcast cable during the off-air transition period.


Bill Weber
Chief Technology Officer
WHYY, Inc.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

newsposter said:


> found this on AVS but didnt research it independently. I wonder if it will help my non night reception now going a bit lower on UHF?:
> 
> Reception Alert!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. At least Bill Weber keeps his viewers informed unlike the other broadcasters in the area. Update us if you can when they return to the air.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

WHYY-DT remains off the air for maintenance and a channel change. Tests have determined that the transmission line that connects the digital transmitter to the antenna near the top of the tall tower in Roxborough must be replaced. This additional work has shifted the return to air date to Thursday, 10/26.

A direct network link was established with Comcast that enables us to continue the DTV program services uninterupted in most areas served by Comcast.

We regret this extended off-air period. It is necessary to ensure the highest quality broadcast signal when WHYY-DT returns to the air on UHF Channel 50. Rescanning your DTV receiver will be required to receive the station that has relocated from channel 55.

Bill Weber
Chief Technology Officer
WHYY


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

newsposter said:


> WHYY-DT remains off the air for maintenance and a channel change. Tests have determined that the transmission line that connects the digital transmitter to the antenna near the top of the tall tower in Roxborough must be replaced. This additional work has shifted the return to air date to Thursday, 10/26.
> 
> A direct network link was established with Comcast that enables us to continue the DTV program services uninterupted in most areas served by Comcast.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I've been checking each day but this explains the delay.
I miss all those good HD programs from them. Cant wait for it to return,


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

Any update on when WHYY-DT will be back on the air?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Folks,
Just talked to a whyy engineer. The new antenna for uhf 50 has a different
antenna pattern. I used to be able to receive whyy from central jersey. Now with the
change to uhf 50 I get nothing.

The engineer said they moved to uhf 50 because the fcc wanted them to test a pilot program for set top boxes.

So I guess we folks in central jersey who used to enjoy the HD programming are now
screwed.

Also they have lowered their power from 87kw at uhf 55 to 50Kw at uhf 50.

fcc.gov/fcc-bin/tvq?list=0&facid=165726

The WNET PBS channel out of newark has barely 3 Kw of power, any one know if they have increased their power, so I can try to use it an an alternative to whyy?


----------



## markrsmith83 (Jan 27, 2004)

If it's back up again, I'm not getting it either in the Trenton area.

It's too bad - I had a few season passes set up for WHYY.


----------



## kroddy (Oct 31, 2001)

It is back up - the station IDs have changed so the D*/Tivo guide doesn't have channel listings yet... just shows "regular schedule"


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i have both old and new in guide...i dont wanna delete the old out of channels i receive..how do we get the guide on the new channel?


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Now that it is back up I am getting a signal strength of 98, used to get 78.


----------



## RxMan (Aug 20, 2002)

How the heck do you do a rescan of OTA channels with the HR10-250.


----------



## markrsmith83 (Jan 27, 2004)

You can rescan in the Channels menu - scan for digital channels or something.

I have e-mailed WHYY about the guide data problem and tried to escalate something at DirecTV (who knows if that worked?). DTV's guide is still showing WHYY on channel 55 rather than 50. DirecTV claims it's the station's problem.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

RxMan said:


> How the heck do you do a rescan of OTA channels with the HR10-250.


Go to Channels in the setup guide. Do a scan for channels. You will have to then go back and uncheck the old 12.1 in the channels you receive guide.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

Since WHYY moved to UHF-50 I do not get any scheduling data for 12-1, 12-2, or 12-3. Anyone else see this in the Philla area for OTA?


----------



## kroddy (Oct 31, 2001)

whsbuss said:


> Since WHYY moved to UHF-50 I do not get any scheduling data for 12-1, 12-2, or 12-3. Anyone else see this in the Philla area for OTA?


Same here: seems the guide data has not caught up with the newly re-named channels


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

reboot and rescan doesn't fix it...ideas?


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

Today I decided to do a Clear OTA Channels in setup. Then I rescanned for OTA channels. It found, again, the new WHYY DT channels but never deleted the old ones. 

Guide data is still unavailable (Regular Schedule shows) on the new channels. What's screwy is the old channels have the guide listings!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

unsure if everyone knows but whyy 12 is fixed....a rescan of HDtivo kicked out the duplicate channels and the guide data is fine. That being said, even at 3am, i'm getting a bit of breakup so the signal has gotten worse for me since their change. I rarely could get daytime signal but overnight was pretty perfect


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

newsposter said:


> unsure if everyone knows but whyy 12 is fixed....a rescan of HDtivo kicked out the duplicate channels and the guide data is fine. That being said, even at 3am, i'm getting a bit of breakup so the signal has gotten worse for me since their change. I rarely could get daytime signal but overnight was pretty perfect


I did a rescan a few weeks ago and I still don't have guide data and the duplicate channels are still there. Did you do a clear OTA channels and then a rescan?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

didnt do a clear for sure. I went to the option where the top one is to set channels you receive (delete the boxes) and the 3rd one down was channels and scanned there. (i think)


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

newsposter said:


> didnt do a clear for sure. I went to the option where the top one is to set channels you receive (delete the boxes) and the 3rd one down was channels and scanned there. (i think)


Are you running 6.3a? Under Settings->Channels I have channel list, channel banner, and off-air channels. In channel list I deselected the 3 old WHYYDT channels but I can;t find a way to delete them.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

Well I re-did the OTA channel scan and the guide data for 12-2 and 12-3 have shown up. I guess 12-1 will take a day or so to get guide data.


----------



## pdxrunr (Dec 17, 2004)

This has happend in Portland, Oregon as well...channels 12-1 and 49-1. Rescan needed, but no guide data on new channel. The changed the station id's for some reason (KPTVDT to KPTV-DT)..same frequency, but any OTA receiver needs to rescan to pick up the channel. Lets hope they get the guide data issue figured out quickly.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

whsbuss said:


> Well I re-did the OTA channel scan and the guide data for 12-2 and 12-3 have shown up. I guess 12-1 will take a day or so to get guide data.


i scanned from the off air option

i know i deselected..maybe upon reboot they will go away?


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

newsposter said:


> i scanned from the off air option
> 
> i know i deselected..maybe upon reboot they will go away?


This is driving me crazy. I now have WHYYDT, WHYY-1, WHYYDT2, and WHYYDT3 in the channel list. WHYY-1 shows no guide data however it is associated with the new UHF channel (50). WHYYDT, WHYYDT2, and WHYYDT3 all have guide data but WHYYDT is still associated with the old UHF channel.

But now WHYYDT2 and DT3 work with the new UHF channel. I will try to deselect all the DT channels and reboot, then do a new scan. Makes no sense.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

Well after a clear scanned OTA channels, a reboot, re-scan OTA I get the same results. I also made sure my primary network area was set to Phila,PA. WHYY-1 is the only chanel w/o guide data. I gotta believe, based on changes to WHYYDT2 and DT3 its still a station problem with channel designation.


----------



## aldiesel (Apr 12, 2004)

whsbuss said:


> Well after a clear scanned OTA channels, a reboot, re-scan OTA I get the same results. I also made sure my primary network area was set to Phila,PA. WHYY-1 is the only chanel w/o guide data. I gotta believe, based on changes to WHYYDT2 and DT3 its still a station problem with channel designation.


Still the same for me also. I have checked local forums at AVS also and WHYY doesn't seem to think it is their problem.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i wonder why i've had good guide data for a few weeks now and you guys dont?

i'll trade you guide data for a Todo list that doesnt jump around and lets me past the first page


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

newsposter said:


> i wonder why i've had good guide data for a few weeks now and you guys dont?
> 
> i'll trade you guide data for a Todo list that doesnt jump around and lets me past the first page


Heck, I'd give it to you for free. Its strange that I still don't have guide data. My OTA tuner in my plasma shows it.


----------



## aldiesel (Apr 12, 2004)

newsposter said:


> i wonder why i've had good guide data for a few weeks now and you guys dont?
> 
> i'll trade you guide data for a Todo list that doesnt jump around and lets me past the first page


Are you getting guide data for 12-1, 12-2, and 12-3. I get guide data but it tunes to the wrong frequency. I also get another 12-1 that doesn't get guide data and tunes to the correct frequency.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

aldiesel said:


> Are you getting guide data for 12-1, 12-2, and 12-3. I get guide data but it tunes to the wrong frequency. I also get another 12-1 that doesn't get guide data and tunes to the correct frequency.


Exactly what I get. Just did a clear OTA and re-scan. It finds WHYY-1 (12.1) but has no guide data but is the correct channel. WHYYDT (also 12.1) has guide data but is the wrong channel freq.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i had the same thing before but checked my channel list settings and found the following (had forgotten i did this)

only check boxes for 12-1 whyydt, 12-2 whyydt2 12-3 whyydt3

I forget if changing this forced the data to rectify or if it was rectified and then i just deleted the 'dead' channels. I do know i rescanned and rebooted multiple times. Could be a coincidence though.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

newsposter said:


> i had the same thing before but checked my channel list settings and found the following (had forgotten i did this)
> 
> only check boxes for 12-1 whyydt, 12-2 whyydt2 12-3 whyydt3
> 
> I forget if changing this forced the data to rectify or if it was rectified and then i just deleted the 'dead' channels. I do know i rescanned and rebooted multiple times. Could be a coincidence though.


My question is how did you delete the dead channel? When I cleared the OTA channels (and before I rescanned) the channel list still shows the dead channel.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i have 2 different software versions:

messages/setup
settings
channels
channels receive

or

settings
settings
channels
channel list

then just uncheck the 'bad ones'


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

newsposter said:


> i have 2 different software versions:
> 
> messages/setup
> settings
> ...


Okay. I'm on 6.3b and have the latter settings. I've left the 12-1 WHYYDT in the list so I can see the programming. Can't use it for timed programming. I can't understand why D* can't get this correct?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

it perplexes me how you have bad data and i have good data since i thought we all get the same data  I guess it's just like no one else has the jumping 'todo' list problem i do where i cant get more than a page or so without it bonging and locking up


----------



## aldiesel (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like it is fixed.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

aldiesel said:


> Looks like it is fixed.


Yep about a week ago.


----------



## tyketime (Oct 18, 2003)

whsbuss said:


> Go to Channels in the setup guide. Do a scan for channels.


I tried unsuccessfully again this weekend to grab the new WHYY channels with no success. I am on v6.3 (don't know that it would make a difference, but...). Here are the steps I took (I'm in office so menu names may not match exact wording)

1. Delete all Off-Air channels

2. Rescan Off-Air Channels (it went through the search for several minutes with the successful "ping" when it found each new channel).

WHYY still shows up on my HR10-250 as 12, 12-1, 12-2, etc. I get the regular PBS programming on Ch 12, but for my OTA equivalents, I get the "Antenna searching for Channel" message and a blank screen.

I live in South Jersey just 10 miles from Philly. I easily get strong signals for all other Philly OTA stations. I'm just not sure why I can't pick up WHYY.

Is there a way to manually add a specific channel and "frequency"?

Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

try asking here

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=620626

i know antenna patterns have changed


----------



## mooster (Aug 9, 2004)

I too have been unable to receive WHYY on my HR10-250 ever since the frequency change, though the tuner in my Sony HDTV receives WHYY's digital channels just fine. On the HR10-250 all my other major OTA locals have a high signal strength (80s-90s), but for WHYY (UHF 50), I get 0 signal (though the stations still show up in the guide as 12-1, 12-2, and 12-3). I've tried clearing the off-air channels, rescanning, and re-booting about a dozen times, and I even tried to repeat guided setup. My guess is that the HD-TiVo is still stuck "remembering" WHYY on the old frequency (UHF 55), but would that explain the 0 signal on UHF 50? Anyone have any suggestions that would solve this? Thanks!


----------

